# The loss of a pet



## Nyden (30 November 2009)

How does one get over it, or should one even get over it?

One of our pets has recently passed away, and I guess that this was the first pet that I've ever really 'loved' - and my reaction has been quite a shock to me.

Up until recently I guess I've taken him for granted, and didn't realise what an important part he was in my life. Long story short, today I'm just a wreck - guilt, sadness, anger, and just a pile of all else.

I've been feeling incredibly hurt, and am not sure if I should be trying to avoid this, or not. 

Well, any tips would be wonderful.


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2009)

Hi Nyden
I am sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved pet.  Pets are more than just 'pets' - they worm their way into your hearts and fill a unique space in your life. They give undemanding love.

The only advice I can offer is that eventually you will feel better, but there is no magic pill.  Just time.  And eventually you will be able to remember all the good times without feeling sad.

All the best.


----------



## Bushman (30 November 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate. I remember the loss of each of my animals over the last thirty-odd years very keenly. It is a tough thing to go through. 

Time heals all is the only advice. 

Best wishes


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 November 2009)

The reaction to a permanent loss is variable with each individual and allows the purging of suppressed emotional content during the process. As long as other people aren't being harmed from any manifested anger then it is all cathartic and will duly pass in time. If still 'feeling' the same way after a while (duration of mourning variable) then you have not "accepted" the loss and are still "stuck" in those memories. 

I personally took about 3 months to "accept" one particular loss and have never felt that same way with ensuing losses. Letting go can be learned and the common denominator here is 'acceptance'.


----------



## Lachlan6 (30 November 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. For me it is especially sad when the pet has to be put down and the choice has to be made and initially you have to grapple with the guilt associated with this. Time is the best healer, and you will soon come to terms with the loss, but understandly it is very difficuilt in the early stages


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2009)

Feel for you Nyden, it is always a hard time and process to go through.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 November 2009)

As others have said the main 'healer' is time. It may not seem that way now, but you will come to accept it eventually.

Condolences on your loss.


----------



## drsmith (30 November 2009)

What might help if you miss it that much is to get a replacement.


----------



## Nyden (30 November 2009)

drsmith said:


> What might help if you miss it that much is to get a replacement.




Thank you guys.

Well, eventually - yes, but I feel as though it's important for me to 'grieve' before that. It wouldn't be fair to the next pet, otherwise.


----------



## Happy (30 November 2009)

Sorry to hear you have to go through this.

Good help would be to change place for a while like holiday or work away from home, for longer the better.

If you can find somebody who could listen and talk about it with you this would help too.
Every time you say it you remove some pain.
Talk about good times with your pet, funny things that happened, unusual experiences actually anything positive.

If nobody to talk to, talk to us. Not the same as personal contact, but better than nothing.

Try to surround yourself with friends, being alone not good while grieving.
Physical activity seems to take mind away from worries too.

As mentioned few times already, time is the best medicine.

Keep yourself healthy, eat well and try to sleep little bit more than usual as while we sleep, our mind is sorting out things too and right now it will help you.

Sorry I cannot be more of assistance or help.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 November 2009)

May I enquire as to what the pet you recently lost was and how long you had the pet?


----------



## Nyden (30 November 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> May I enquire as to what the pet you recently lost was and how long you had the pet?




He was a cat, and we had him for many years.


----------



## Tink (30 November 2009)

So sorry to hear about your cat, Nyden : (

They become our little friends

As said, time is the healer.

Take care


----------



## weird (30 November 2009)

We like all pets, although cats have become one of our favorites.

Feel happiness, even in passing, if you know the cat was happy during the time he/she was with you, that is the best you and family could have done.

I know you will miss them, sad, but remember the fond memories ...


----------



## Julia (30 November 2009)

Happy said:


> If you can find somebody who could listen and talk about it with you this would help too.
> Every time you say it you remove some pain.
> Talk about good times with your pet, funny things that happened, unusual experiences actually anything positive.
> 
> ...



Oh Nyden, I'm so very sorry.

It's now about four months since my Libby died so unexpectedly and at just 6 years old, so I'm really sympathetic to how you are feeling.

What Happy says above was absolutely right for me.  I felt so much comfort from the messages received from ASF members, just as you're receiving now.
The very fact that other people - even those whom I only know through cyber space - were so sympathetic and understanding was just a great help.

You don't say if your cat died from old age or you had to make that awful decision to put him/her down.  If the latter, then I think we all go through agonies afterwards of wondering if our timing was right.  I know I have with my old dogs.  It's just that awesome responsibility of when to end their lives, thus acknowledging all they have given to us, and sparing them unnecessary pain or discomfort of really old age.

I have a new puppy arriving this Friday, and I'm almost afraid to have her, in case something untoward happens with her also.

I think our feelings about our pets are deeper than we usually acknowledge and, as you say, we rather take them for granted.  That is, until they are 
no longer here.

Nyden, the passing of your cat is a really sad event.  The sense of loss you are experiencing just reinforces your capacity for love.
If we were unable to feel sadness and loss, we would be pretty inconsequential human beings imo.

Take care and be gentle with yourself.  It does get easier as time passes.
All the best.
Julia


----------



## Tysonboss1 (14 June 2011)

My Beloved Little Boy, Tyson "The Boss", Passed away over the week end.

He was a 12 year old Akita X Boxer, I miss him so much. 

It's only 7 weeks since my other little Boy Max the  cat passed. 

It Hurts so bad, It makes me wonder if I will ever get another pet.


----------



## joea (14 June 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> My Beloved Little Boy, Tyson "The Boss", Passed away over the week end.
> 
> He was a 12 year old Akita X Boxer, I miss him so much.
> 
> ...




Sorry Tysonboss1
My wife reckons I give my animals too much affection.
I lost a boxer x bandog a year ago. Smartest dog I probably ever had.
I inherited his brother from my son who flys in, flys out. So problem solved.

Now Tysonboss1  here is what I think. Because the pets pass on, you should remember all the good times with the particular pet. If you list the good times versus the bad times
its obvious which one will win. If you are married and were virtually in the "doghouse" with her, who came to your side.?(or vice versa if you are female)

Two times I have been laid up in bed for a day or so. Both times my dog come in to check me each hour. They come in, listen to your breath or feel the body heat, then leave.
You can always remember you past pet, while training a new one.
Let the good memories linger.!!
Joea


----------



## pixel (14 June 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> My Beloved Little Boy, Tyson "The Boss", Passed away over the week end.
> 
> He was a 12 year old Akita X Boxer, I miss him so much.
> 
> ...



 Tyson, your post sounds like an echo of the pain we went through a few years ago.

Echo in so many ways: 
We too lost both our pets within a short period;
We too had lived with them for 17 years;
And making matters worse, we had to ask a vet to shorten their pain.

You are looking at Pixel, who was my "mate" helping me pick the trades and stay focused on the task at hand. His office chair is still empty, next to mine. In addition to the avatar, I even adopted his name as my nic. Another exho, methinks.

One thing that did help us cope: We took an extended holiday - three months away from home, with new impressions and diversions that made the loss(es) less prominent. Yes, it still hurted when we came home to an "empty nest"; but the memories of their little foibles and purrs and talks took over and made life bearable. It's probably a matter of personal "taste" whether you find it helpful using your late friend's picture as an avatar. It did help me.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 June 2011)

I really only wanted to post this photo. Yes, it's real and not tinkered with in any way. There's a heater just out of shot and that's why they're all sitting there to get warm. Note that one cat is resting its head on the dog's front leg and all of them are touching at least one other animal.

Sadly, they've all since passed away. The dog was the hardest one and I'll never forget taking him to the vet to be put down. It took me a long time to get over that one. 

As for the cats, the black one lived to be 20 which is pretty old for a cat. All those dunkings in the fish pond might have done her some good after all... (it wasn't a case of trying to catch the fish. She used to sleep in the corner next to it in the sun, roll over and fall in...).

For some positive news, the mouse has just had babies. Six of them in fact.


----------



## Julia (14 June 2011)

Lovely photo, Smurf.  Thanks for posting it.
Yes, the loss of a beloved pet is one of the most difficult times in the lives of all of us who love our animals.

I've always had German Shepherds, all so different in personality, but all wonderful companions.

I'll never forget the kindness of so many ASF members when I was devastated to lose my last girl suddenly when she was only six years old.  I still have those PM's I received.

The certain knowledge of the loss is what we all undertake when we acquire our pets and start to love them.  I know some people whose dog/cat has eventually died have said they'll not get another animal because they simply can't cope with that awful loss again.

I don't feel that way.  I will always miss and treasure the memories of all my beautiful dogs, but am certain the love they gave was well worth the pain of their loss.

And could I just ask that those ASF members who are not animal lovers refrain from making smart or critical comments on this thread.  If you don't understand what we're on about, just move on, please.

Hope there will be another dog and/or cat, Smurf.


----------



## sptrawler (14 June 2011)

My oldest daughter lost her best friend  and companion on the weekend. He was a long haired Jack Russell that she had since she left home 9 years ago, needless to say tears all round. Fortunatelly she has a beautifull 7month old son to help fill the void. Jeez life is hard.


----------



## Julia (14 June 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> My Beloved Little Boy, Tyson "The Boss", Passed away over the week end.
> 
> He was a 12 year old Akita X Boxer, I miss him so much.
> 
> ...



Tyson, so sorry .  I missed your post when I logged on earlier.  I understand so much the loss you're feeling.  I hope you do get another pet.  It isn't a replacement, but can help fill that awful sense of emptiness.  It's not in any way 'disloyal' to the departed pet who, after all, would want you to have what comfort you can find.
For a biggish dog to have 12 years is good, and I bet he had the best life with you.

That's all any of us can offer the pets who give us so much.  They ask for so little and respond so hugely to our love and care.

So sorry about the cat also.




sptrawler said:


> My oldest daughter lost her best friend on the weekend. He was a long haired Jack Russell that she had since she left home 9 years ago, needless to say tears all round. Fortunatelly she has a beautifull 7month old son to help fill the void. Jeez life is hard.



Really sorry to hear about the Jack Russell, sp.  They're personality-filled little dynamos.

And pixel, going away after the loss of a pet sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## ghotib (14 June 2011)

Isn't it funny how you feel a bit silly admitting how huge a part of your life a pet is, but nearly everyone else who has them feels the same way. 

Our old lady's time is very near and we've already shed a good many tears. She sleeps a lot and when she wakes up she doesn't go anyway very fast, but I still sometimes call her Puppy. My former dogs were terriers. This one is at least half Kelpie; much more trainable but also very choosy about who she responds to. The bond is very strong and breaking it hurts even worse than the earlier ones did.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 June 2011)

Julia said:


> Hope there will be another dog and/or cat, Smurf.



I've presently got a cat, some fish and some mice. 

I did sort of have a pet wallaby, unfortunately however it was run over a while ago. It was a wild animal, but it was starting to spend quite a lot of time in the backyard and did poke its nose inside the house a couple of times. It just turned up one evening, and kept coming back. It was quite a shock going to work one morning and seeing it there lying dead on the road...


----------



## sptrawler (14 June 2011)

ghotib said:


> Isn't it funny how you feel a bit silly admitting how huge a part of your life a pet is, but nearly everyone else who has them feels the same way.
> 
> Our old lady's time is very near and we've already shed a good many tears. She sleeps a lot and when she wakes up she doesn't go anyway very fast, but I still sometimes call her Puppy. My former dogs were terriers. This one is at least half Kelpie; much more trainable but also very choosy about who she responds to. The bond is very strong and breaking it hurts even worse than the earlier ones did.




We had a red healer,working dog, they are so devoted, when you lose them it is tragic.


----------



## sptrawler (14 June 2011)

I keep telling the kids not to get dogs, you get tired of the trauma of losing them.
But it is really hard to give up the unconditional love and devotion a dog gives.


----------



## sptrawler (14 June 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've presently got a cat, some fish and some mice.
> 
> I did sort of have a pet wallaby, unfortunately however it was run over a while ago. It was a wild animal, but it was starting to spend quite a lot of time in the backyard and did poke its nose inside the house a couple of times. It just turned up one evening, and kept coming back. It was quite a shock going to work one morning and seeing it there lying dead on the road...




Well Smurf, wallaby or dog or cat etc the loss is just as bad, especially if you have bonded.


----------



## Julia (15 June 2011)

ghotib said:


> Isn't it funny how you feel a bit silly admitting how huge a part of your life a pet is, but nearly everyone else who has them feels the same way.



So true.  Equally, people who are not animal lovers think you're bonkers. 



> Our old lady's time is very near and we've already shed a good many tears. She sleeps a lot and when she wakes up she doesn't go anyway very fast, but I still sometimes call her Puppy. My former dogs were terriers. This one is at least half Kelpie; much more trainable but also very choosy about who she responds to. The bond is very strong and breaking it hurts even worse than the earlier ones did.






sptrawler said:


> I keep telling the kids not to get dogs, you get tired of the trauma of losing them.
> But it is really hard to give up the unconditional love and devotion a dog gives.




I do understand the reluctance to again be exposed to that great sense of loss, but - especially if your pet has had its natural lifetime - I think the joy they bring during that 12 or so years far outweighs the pain.

I've found the goodbye is much easier if I've brought a new puppy into the household when I judge the old dog to be around six months away from her end.  It has always worked really well:  the old dog teaches and disciplines the new puppy and in the process has seemed to get a new lease of life, even while the pup swings on her tail, chews her ears etc.
One of my lasting memories is of one of my old dogs curling herself up tightly in just a corner of the bed she'd had all her life, so that the puppy could sleep stretched out right in the middle.  She mothered that pup as if it were her own and it was lovely to watch.

Much more difficult when you lose a pet suddenly.  My last two both died suddenly from an acute medical event.  Just a few hours after you have a robustly healthy, happy dog, she's dead.  So awful.

So, sp, hope you don't discourage your kids from getting more pets.  And Ghoti, especially in your current living environment, isn't a dog almost mandatory when this Puppy's time comes?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 June 2011)

pixel said:


> . In addition to the avatar, I even adopted his name as my nic. Another echo, methinks.




I added Tyson as my avatar now, Thats the look I always got when the door was open.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 June 2011)

Tyson and jessie in full flight. 

.


----------



## sptrawler (22 June 2011)

Mate, as the old saying goes, time heals everything. 
Life goes on, but like I told my daughter, at least she had the wonderfull time with her her dog.
By the way they are a couple of great looking dogs, obviuosly you have too much money and feed them well.LOL


----------



## tech/a (22 June 2011)

It's tough alright.
Addey was my wife's horse of 23 yrs and she had to put her down a few years ago.
The memory and pain fades but never goes away.

And as we grow older our human friends seem to drop like flies!


----------



## Tysonboss1 (22 June 2011)

Through life's journey we took a ride,
The times you spent by my side,
You always were there as my best friend,
But we knew one day, there would be an end.
Heavens doors are open, just walk through the gates,
In this Animal Kingdom sunshine awaits,
To a place you can run free, never grow old,
A world full of freedom, rivers of gold.
Towards the rainbow, you can play and run,
Or in the green fields, you relax in the sun,
Under the trees, just rest in the shade,
As this is the place where dreams are made.
No pain or suffering exists in this place,
Only fields of endless happiness, butterflies you chase.
Beyond the hills you lead your friends,
As my broken heart tries to mend.
When I light a candle and whisper your name,
This shall become forever, an endless flame.
When you look down from pet heaven, see tears on my cheek,
Make me strong please my baby, day by day, week by week.
When I look amongst the stars for you,
I can see you shining in heaven, it's true,
Just wait for me, I'll see you one day,
But now my friend, just relax or play...

Author Unknown.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (22 June 2011)

They say memories are golden, well maybe that is true. 
We never wanted memories, we only wanted you. 
A million times we needed you, a million times we cried. 
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died. 
In life we loved you dearly, in death we love you still. 
In our hearts you hold a place no one could ever fill. 
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane, 
We'd walk the path to heaven and bring you back again. 
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same. 
But as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again.

Unknown Author

Max was only 4 years old.


----------



## Glen48 (22 June 2011)

Looks like you were living with them and your sole purpose in life was to feed them 
lucky you didn't have to bark for them .. I would be inclined to get another asap that will help take you mind off it all. 
 Do doubt animals know how to enjoy given the chance,


----------



## Tink (24 June 2011)

Very sad to hear when someone loses a pet, its been a long time since I lost one and it breaks your heart. 

Gorgeous cat Tyson, the second picture looks alot like my dog, as mentioned in the pet thread, I have a pomeranian.

Hope you are coping OK, take care


----------



## Tysonboss1 (24 June 2011)

Tink said:


> Very sad to hear when someone loses a pet, its been a long time since I lost one and it breaks your heart.
> 
> Gorgeous cat Tyson, the second picture looks alot like my dog, as mentioned in the pet thread, I have a pomeranian.
> 
> Hope you are coping OK, take care




Thanks Tink,

Yeah Max was very hairy, He actually got much more hairy than in that photo.


----------



## explod (24 June 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> My Beloved Little Boy, Tyson "The Boss", Passed away over the week end.
> 
> He was a 12 year old Akita X Boxer, I miss him so much.
> 
> ...




I felt the same way when I lost Fred over 2 years ago, stared at the wall for awhile and just thinking of him as I type makes me well up a bit even now.

After about 12 months I was still very lost and on urging of family got my new dog Max, he is a great fellow too but very different and will never replace Fred but I am so attached now to Max that nothing will replace him either.

The loving attachment of a pet (to me a dog) is something other than human relationships, they have their own special place and space with you and their grin, snort and waging tail is one of the things that makes it great to get up each day.

I am sorry for you loss, the emotion is the love you shared and the good you did for each other.  You had a lucky pet and as Julia said to me about my new boy Max, "he is a very lucky dog"  I saved him at the lost dogs home.  When or if you are ready again it is well worth considering.


----------



## Ruby (24 June 2011)

When my children were young we had lots of pets. I always felt like such a traitorous murderer when I had to take one of them to the vet for the final time.  I would sit there blubbering, sure that the cat knew what I was doing, and then have to come home to face three children in floods of tears.....  Still they are worth it.   I don't have pets now - for a number of reasons - but would love to.   They become such a part of your life, and only another animal lover can really understand the loss.


----------



## alwaysLearning (24 June 2011)

Ruby said:


> When my children were young we had lots of pets. I always felt like such a traitorous murderer when I had to take one of them to the vet for the final time.  I would sit there blubbering, sure that the cat knew what I was doing, and then have to come home to face three children in floods of tears.....  Still they are worth it.   I don't have pets now - for a number of reasons - but would love to.   They become such a part of your life, and only another animal lover can really understand the loss.




I know what you're saying. I stayed with my dog until the last moment. He was my best friend. I still think about him. He was so great, I know that he is doing well, no matter the situation he faces. He was kind, loyal, intelligent and had more mental strength to deal with adversity than any and all people I have ever known (all put together) of in this world.


----------



## Julia (24 June 2011)

explod said:


> After about 12 months I was still very lost and on urging of family got my new dog Max, he is a great fellow too but very different and will never replace Fred but I am so attached now to Max that nothing will replace him either.



This is such an important thing to remember.  When we get our new dog/puppy, we shouldn't regard it as a 'replacement' for the dog we have lost.  I unwittingly did this after my first dog reached the end of her life, and can now see with the objectivity of retrospection, I didn't give the new puppy as much love and encouragement as I should have.  I was so immersed in missing my first girl who had literally saved my life and been my beloved companion for 11 years.  It says a lot for the character of that second young Shepherd that she offered total love and loyalty anyway, despite my not really appreciating her for the first year or so.

Every dog we have is completely different from the others.  Not better and not worse, just different.  I've always had only purebred German Shepherds, and you'd think they'd be pretty similar.  Absolutely not.  The present 20 month old caused me to tear my hair out in frustration, so stubborn and willful was she as a young puppy, but now she's finally really well trained, gorgeous, funny and lovingly obedient.

Without her, I'd still be depressed about losing my previous girl when she was just six years old.



> The loving attachment of a pet (to me a dog) is something other than human relationships, they have their own special place and space with you and their grin, snort and waging tail is one of the things that makes it great to get up each day.



Yes, nothing like that wet lick of affection to wake you up !



> the emotion is the love you shared and the good you did for each other.



Yes, I'm sad when I hear people say they won't get another dog because of the anticipated pain and loss when that pet dies, but there are all those years of loving companionship which surely outweigh that inevitable sadness.




Ruby said:


> They become such a part of your life, and only another animal lover can really understand the loss.



So true.  People who have never had the privilege of the love of a companion animal cannot understand the depth of that bond.



alwaysLearning said:


> I know what you're saying. I stayed with my dog until the last moment. He was my best friend. I still think about him. He was so great, I know that he is doing well, no matter the situation he faces. He was kind, loyal, intelligent and had more mental strength to deal with adversity than any and all people I have ever known (all put together) of in this world.



Great sentiments.  I agree on all counts.  Can't believe people who drop their pet off at the vet for that last time, saying "I can't face it".  Tough.  That pet, especially dogs, would never have left you to die alone.  The least we can offer on that last occasion is to hold him/her in our arms for the last time as they leave us.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (4 July 2011)

Julia said:


> I hope you do get another pet.  It isn't a replacement, but can help fill that awful sense of emptiness.  It's not in any way 'disloyal' to the departed pet who, after all, would want you to have what comfort you can find.




My partner and I got a rescued 8 week old male kitten today. It's been almost 11 weeks since our 4 year old male cat (Max) passed away unexpectedly and 3 1/2 weeks since our 11 year old dog (Tyson) passed away without warning. We didn't think we would get another cat, because the pain of losing Max was just so painful and it still hurts, but we have chosen to and we are happy we can give the new kitten a good home.


----------



## Julia (5 July 2011)

I'm really glad to hear about the new addition, Tyson.  Best of luck with him.


----------



## pixel (7 January 2012)

Tysonboss1 said:


> My partner and I got a rescued 8 week old male kitten today. It's been almost 11 weeks since our 4 year old male cat (Max) passed away unexpectedly and 3 1/2 weeks since our 11 year old dog (Tyson) passed away without warning. We didn't think we would get another cat, because the pain of losing Max was just so painful and it still hurts, but we have chosen to and we are happy we can give the new kitten a good home.



 It's taken us a fair while longer than that, but we, too, have finally opened our home (and hearts) to a new "Boss". There is nothing I can (and wish to) do about my nic, which will always keep the memory of my friend Pixel alive. But I do feel it's time to change the avatar so you can meet "Chip", whom we met as a mature adult at the same Cat Haven, where Pixel and Mo-Mo selected us many years ago as their "tin openers"


----------



## Tink (7 January 2012)

Aww very cute Pixel, she looks like a seal point ragdoll

My 16 and a half year old cat has pretty bad arthritis but she is still coping ok, eating etc, she is on medication.
She has always been an indoors cat though, and has a cat run outside, which she goes in and out of.

My 8 year old pomeranian is good with her, but at times, has his moments - I say to him, have some respect please
They are a joy to watch.


----------



## lindsayf (7 January 2012)

Julia said:


> Great sentiments.  I agree on all counts.  Can't believe people who drop their pet off at the vet for that last time, saying "I can't face it".  Tough.  That pet, especially dogs, would never have left you to die alone.  The least we can offer on that last occasion is to hold him/her in our arms for the last time as they leave us.




Agree very strongly with that Julia.  I have witnessed the last breath of my last 2 dogs.  1 aged 14 and one 17.  I did the same thing recently for my sisters dog because she didnt think she could deal with the experience but didnt want old Sash too die on her own.  She wasnt even my dog but there was no way I was going to let her be put down in a clinical environment with only strangers around.

These friends are so devoted and committed to us - it is the very least we can do for them surely.  As is the case for my sister - some people are completely daunted by the depth of their own emotions that they cant face them - even to the point of neglecting a dear friend.

L

L


----------



## Julia (7 January 2012)

pixel said:


> It's taken us a fair while longer than that, but we, too, have finally opened our home (and hearts) to a new "Boss". There is nothing I can (and wish to) do about my nic, which will always keep the memory of my friend Pixel alive. But I do feel it's time to change the avatar so you can meet "Chip", whom we met as a mature adult at the same Cat Haven, where Pixel and Mo-Mo selected us many years ago as their "tin openers"



Chip looks very cute, pixel.  Hope he/she brings you much fun and joy.
I'm not much into cats but when the day comes that I can no longer have a German Shepherd I'll never settle for a lesser breed, so might think about a cat.  The ragdolls are rather gorgeous.



Tink said:


> Aww very cute Pixel, she looks like a seal point ragdoll
> 
> My 16 and a half year old cat has pretty bad arthritis but she is still coping ok, eating etc, she is on medication.
> She has always been an indoors cat though, and has a cat run outside, which she goes in and out of.
> ...



Seeing a cat and dog get on well together is one of the greatest things.  My Lucy, at a bit over two years old, is now properly trained not to chase a cat under any circumstances, but I'm not quite up for extending her tolerance to having a cat of her own to play with.





lindsayf said:


> Agree very strongly with that Julia.  I have witnessed the last breath of my last 2 dogs.  1 aged 14 and one 17.  I did the same thing recently for my sisters dog because she didnt think she could deal with the experience but didnt want old Sash too die on her own.  She wasnt even my dog but there was no way I was going to let her be put down in a clinical environment with only strangers around.
> 
> These friends are so devoted and committed to us - it is the very least we can do for them surely.  As is the case for my sister - some people are completely daunted by the depth of their own emotions that they cant face them - even to the point of neglecting a dear friend.



Good on you for going with Sash, lindsay.  It's disappointing, though, that your sister couldn't just accept that, yes, it's a dreadful time but a duty we owe to the dog who has been loving and loyal to us all its life.   The person Sash needed at that last visit to the vet was the person who meant everything to him/her.
I don't mean to be rude or critical and apologise if I'm coming across as such.
It's just an issue about which I feel more strongly than pretty much anything else.


----------



## pixel (7 January 2012)

Tink said:


> Aww very cute Pixel, she looks like a seal point ragdoll
> 
> My 16 and a half year old cat has pretty bad arthritis but she is still coping ok, eating etc, she is on medication.
> She has always been an indoors cat though, and has a cat run outside, which she goes in and out of.
> ...



 Thanks Tink;

Just for the record though: Both Pixel and Chip were born male, although both had their spark plugs removed at an early age. In Chip's case, it's even possible that he became an "it" at a very young age: even at 4 years of age, his voice is that of a tiny kitten, and he uses it a lot! Especially when he wants to be fed, which just about covers all his waking hours :

Not sure about the *rag doll* tag - are they a special breed? Or is it merely a descriptive label of a placid character? If the latter, I'd concur - sort of. He never growls or tries to catch the hair brush, something Pixel used to do when he felt he'd been brushed enough or thought he wanted a change of scenery. Chip will squirm if being petted where he's sitting no longer suits him; but spitting or scratching doesn't seem to be in his makeup.

You are obviously a kind cat person, reading you even ask your dog to show some respect. 16 years is indeed a respectable age. Our two dears got to almost 17; Pixel suffered a stroke, and Mo-Mo suffered kidney failure. Sure, in their later years, some aches and pains slowed them down, but I believe you can see it in your pet's eyes, whether they still appreciate you looking at and after them, or whether they ask to be allowed to let go.

Makes you wonder, how come we treat our furry friends to a more humane and dignified end than we're permitted to be treated ourselves...


----------



## pixel (7 January 2012)

Julia said:


> Chip looks very cute, pixel.  Hope he/she brings you much fun and joy.
> I'm not much into cats but when the day comes that I can no longer have a German Shepherd I'll never settle for a lesser breed, so might think about a cat.  The ragdolls are rather gorgeous.



 Thanks Julia; 
Having grown up in the country, my family always had one or two moggies and a dog; in the post-war years, a  German Shepherd being the obvious choice. Therefore, I  personally could live happily with both. Since moving to the City  however, I prefer cats as the more independent "thinkers" and "critics". Which is rather fortunate because my wife, as a  pre-schooler, watched her sister getting mauled by a pitbull  cross and still can't feel completely at ease around dogs. She wouldn't  mind a little terrier, but at her/our age, even the little breeds seem  to become a tad too energetic for her.


----------



## Julia (7 January 2012)

pixel said:


> Not sure about the *rag doll* tag - are they a special breed?



Very definitely a specific breed.
http://www.cat-world.com.au/ragdoll-cat-breed-profile


----------



## Tink (8 January 2012)

Thanks Pixel

Sorry for calling your male cat a female, I often say that about my own dog, "you are too pretty to be a male" lol.
I grew up with cats so was more a cat person, and then I bought my dog 9 years ago, (not 8, as I said in the previous post). I dont think I could ever manage a bigger breed, I was always abit fearful of them growing up, but I am ok now if the owner is close by.

Dogs and Cats are so different yet both special in their own way.

My cat has become abit clingy probably the last 6 months, but as I said, she is still ok, purring around my legs, and doing all the things cats do. She sits and watches my dog at times as he carries on about something.

Dogs are eager to please, so when I tell him to respect her, its my tone of voice he hears, and they make you laugh, how they quickly change and come near you.

Thanks Julia for the link, yes ragdoll is a breed and looking at your photo Pixel, the markings of your cat looked abit like a ragdoll, they are very placid


----------



## Tink (28 April 2012)

Sadly, our dear old cat passed away last night, she was 17 years old.
The last month was a downhill slide for her 
RIP x
1995-2012

The staff at Lort Smith Animal Hospital have been wonderful  
http://www.lortsmith.com/


----------



## MrBurns (28 April 2012)

Sorry to hear that Tink.

We lost Mishi earlier this year, she was about 19, she went downhill , took her to the vet who injected fluid into her as she was dehydrated, I would never do that again she didn't like one bit, a few days later I saw her just standing over her food bowl, not moving , she stayed there for 10 minutes, I knew then it was over.

Took her to the vet , my son don't want to come but when I got there he rang to ask us to wait......he arrived and we were both with Mish when she was put down, to feel the life leave her body as the drugs took effect was a moment we wont forget, we had her all her life and it was a crushing moment.


----------



## Tink (28 April 2012)

Thanks Mr Burns
In hindsight, I probably held on to her longer than I should have.
Daughter has set up a little memorial film of her through the years for us to keep, plus I have ordered a little plaque for her in our yard.

I ended up at Lort Smith a few years ago with my dog, when my local vet couldnt operate on him, also we had a difference of opinion, and I havent looked back at the care they have given both, so thought I would give them a plug.


----------



## CanOz (28 April 2012)

Tink said:


> Sadly, our dear old cat passed away last night, she was 17 years old.
> The last month was a downhill slide for her
> RIP x
> 1995-2012
> ...




Sorry to hear that, i couldn't bear to have something happen to my two cats, they are my good mates, just like humans now...both being male they tend play a little rough though....i hope you get another cat Tink.

CanOz


----------



## Tink (28 April 2012)

Also forgot to say, sorry to hear about your cat Mr Burns
Hasnt been too long for you either.

Thanks CanOz, they do become a part of the family.
I probably will get another cat in the future, but not for a while


----------



## CanOz (28 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Sorry to hear that Tink.
> 
> We lost Mishi earlier this year, she was about 19, she went downhill , took her to the vet who injected fluid into her as she was dehydrated, I would never do that again she didn't like one bit, a few days later I saw her just standing over her food bowl, not moving , she stayed there for 10 minutes, I knew then it was over.
> 
> Took her to the vet , my son don't want to come but when I got there he rang to ask us to wait......he arrived and we were both with Mish when she was put down, to feel the life leave her body as the drugs took effect was a moment we wont forget, we had her all her life and it was a crushing moment.




Wow, that is so sad, i didn't see this either until Tink mentioned it. I think i feel worse for animals than i do for humans because they have relied on us for so long....i lost Jasmine fours years ago, but i wasn't there when she passed, i was in China and she was in Australia. She was in very good hands though, and they were so upset when she died. She was 12 and had a thyroid condition. I just felt that i let her down....

Never again, i swear.

CanOz


----------



## MrBurns (28 April 2012)

When Mish was put down I wondered why humans don't get the same chance to go out gracefully..........


----------



## Julia (28 April 2012)

Tink said:


> Sadly, our dear old cat passed away last night, she was 17 years old.
> The last month was a downhill slide for her
> RIP x
> 1995-2012



Tink, I'm so sorry.  It's always so sad when they go.  At 17, though, at least you can find some comfort in her long (and no doubt very good) life.
You'll miss her.   Hope you'll get another soon.  



CanOz said:


> Wow, that is so sad, i didn't see this either until Tink mentioned it. I think i feel worse for animals than i do for humans because they have relied on us for so long



I so agree.   If a pet dies naturally of old age that's probably easier to accept than when we have to make that actual decision that their time has come.  
I've mourned my dogs more than I have any human being in my life.


----------



## burglar (28 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> When Mish was put down I wondered why humans don't get the same chance to go out gracefully..........




Hi Mr Burns,
+1


----------



## Tink (29 April 2012)

Thanks Julia.
Yep its comforting to know I had a good 17 years with her.
She had a good life.


----------



## Pager (9 June 2012)

*Losing a loved Pet*

Has to be one of the hardest things in life and not dissimilar to when you lose a loved one.

My dog Alfie is 15, we got him from the dog recue when he was a year old, my little daughter chose him, although she’s now at Uni, as far back as she can remember Alfie is there, he’s been a fantastic little dog, intelligent, affectionate and a great little guard dog, he’s a house dog and participates in all aspects of family life and even comes on holiday with us which he always loves, in January I noticed he had a small lump in his neck and his lips were very red, so off to the Vet who thought he may have problems with his teeth and had picked up an infection so I agreed he have his teeth cleaned under anaesthetic and they took a biopsy of his lump, all went well and he was back to his happy self within 24 hours, the results of the biopsy were due the next day.

Vet called to say results were back and to bring the little fella in for a post op check, sadly the results were bad, he had Leukaemia and we were told he only had 3 or 4 months to live, longer if he had chemotherapy but unlikely to be more than 6 or 7 months, it was a huge shock considering he was there wagging his tail waiting for the treat the Vet always gave him, took a few days to sink in and we decided that he would not have chemo, its bad enough in humans.

For the first couple of months there was little change and I even thought maybe they had made a mistake but then again the lump was getting bigger and his lips were very red, in himself he was sleeping more and more and although still happy to chase his ball and go on long walks he was very quickly tired, he was also loosing weight and very quiet, on Monday this week he really deteriated and not eating very much and not really moving off his bed, although the tail was wagging whenever we came home from work or someone comes to the house, were only days away from that final trip to the Vet as this morning he has gone down hill further, im told I will know when the time is right and it will be a relief but it truly is one of the hardest things to do, Pets and particularly dogs bring us so much joy and happiness, give there love, affection and protection unconditionally, makes me think when people say that someone behaved like an animal or like a dog, how wrong that statement is.

Anyway not sure why I wanted to start a thread on it, maybe helps me but im sure there’s many out there who can relate to what im going through and have experienced a similar thing with there pets, in time we will get another dog I expect but maybe not for a while, had dogs all my life when I was a kid but maybe the fact this fella has been the only dog makes it harder as when I grew up we always 3 or 4 as my Mum would take the older dogs from the rescue that often no one wanted and give them a home for the last few years of there lives and remember we never had a bad one, all would come out of there shell and be charging round the fields were she lives in one big happy gang in no time, when they passed on it was sad but you knew they had come off death row and with the other dogs around seemed to ease the sadness, this little fella though will leave a big hole.


----------



## Julia (9 June 2012)

Oh, Pager, I do so feel for you.  And yes, it's probably the most awful time for any pet owner.

You clearly know there's not long for him and the most loving thing you can do is to prevent him from suffering.   Do you know if he's in pain?   If so, then probably the sooner you allow him to go the better.  

I so hope you'll be able to stay with him and hold him as the vet administers the injection.  Our dogs would never abandon us if we were dying and imo we owe the same to them.  I always feel so sad when someone says they just handed the animal over because they would find it too upsetting to stay.

Well, tough.  Be prepared to be upset.  That's the least any of us can offer for all those years of love and loyalty from our dogs.

Obviously he's had a long and wonderful life with you so you have many great memories for ever.
But at this time, that thought is hard to hold on to when you're faced with letting him go.

I'll be thinking of you.  All the best
Julia


----------



## Miss Hale (9 June 2012)

I know how you feel Pager.  I had to make the same decision a year ago about our 15 year old little dog.  It was a terrible time and I still miss him but the pain does ease over time (although tears are welling in my eyes as I think about him now). I think what makes it worse when it's a pet is that they live wth you.  Often when we lose a loved one (such as a parent) they are not with us every day in the same way a pet is.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2012)

Very sad Pager.

I will say you can feel the same about a cat, I think I posted something about mine easler.

I agree with Julia, be there with him when they give the injection, if you don't you will regret it later.

I had to have a cat of mine put down over 10 years ago and to this day I regret not staying with her.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 June 2012)

Thinking of you Pager, mate.

gg


----------



## kincella (9 June 2012)

Just noticed the thread, you all had me in tears.... my sincerest condolences to all of you.

I used to rescue horses, dogs and cats....but after having to put down a dog at 17, after he had a stroke 2 years earlier and survived,, then an old rescued pony, age 33, then my 15 year old cat, all within about 6 months, I was truly distraught.....I felt I could not bear any more pain.....It was 20 years before I got another animal....she is now 5 years old....
I treat them as a member of my family, so their death is the same to me as other valued close family members ...
dogs name is Pre...its short for precious, and .. precosious.....

I took her to Million Paws walk this year...by Tuesday she was so sick, I thought I might lose her....she vomited and diarrhea for 7 days...she is good now....she has had all needles,,,,heard on the news a stack of dogs were sick the same week, another form of Parvo...!!!! I wonder how many puppies were lost....they dont get their last injection until 14 weeks...but I constantly see people walking them at 10 weeks or earlier....if only they knew how dangerous parvo is....its a virus that stays in the ground forever....
and Pre was not interested in the other dogs, she spent the whole time sniffing the ground......
wonder if there is a new strain of Parvo out there ?...memo to self, to check this

here is Pre...


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2012)

kincella said:


> here is Pre...




Ahhh she's gorgeous.


----------



## kincella (9 June 2012)

she is like having a dog and cat rolled into one....she washes herself like a cat....without fail every morning and every evening ...it takes about half an hour each session....she plays like a kitten...and barks like a dog...
well she thinks she is talking to you, or barking orders....apparently most Maltese are noisy and vocal
and she constantly gets my attention, does anything to make me laugh out loud....she dances...I never taught her...she also holds a small squeaky toy in her mouth, and makes it squeak, whilst dancing at the same time...
she is hilarious....have a look at this...memo to self, take another photo with the glasses, after she is cleaned up..



I do believe, she is smiling in this photo





if I give her a tray of dog food, or a light container, as the noodles, she carts them around, with them in her mouth, she will jump onto the couch or the bed, and rarely spills the contents....puts a whole new twist to 'take away'...like doggy take away.....I caught her about to jump onto the bed...


----------



## matty77 (9 June 2012)

Passed away about 2 weeks ago, still miss him, he would always watch the footy with me and hang out! 

Completly unexpected found him dead on the laundry floor, vet said it was most probably a heart issue.

RIP "Scotch" - My best mate.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2012)

matty77 said:


> Passed away about 2 weeks ago, still miss him, he would always watch the footy with me and hang out!
> 
> Completly unexpected found him dead on the laundry floor, vet said it was most probably a heart issue.
> 
> RIP "Scotch" - My best mate.




Very sad matty, RIP Scotch.


----------



## Julia (9 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Very sad matty, RIP Scotch.



+1.  So sorry to hear that, Matty.


----------



## Glen48 (9 June 2012)

Not only have you all lost a pet also a part of your life and history.R I P


----------



## kincella (9 June 2012)

I find this  part of the song, so poignant, in my grief, at the loss of a special loved one
ie
..."Some say love it is a river
That drowns the tender reed"

AND THEN THIS....

****Some say love it is a razor
That leaves your soul to bleed ....

***this is so profound, in my life now....
my soul is truly bleeding


and  may I add....every time your heart is broken....
it cannot , ever be 'unbroken again'....

your heart can never be a whole again...

at this point in my life....I feel my heart, is made up, of many broken pieces....but they are special pieces, special 
places in my heart
each time a loved one leaves my life, then a part of my life, and my heart, is split, into the many pieces, of the people that filled my heart with love......
at a rough guess, my heart now holds at least 20 different people or animals, in a special piece and place in my heart

....................................................

Artist: Bette Midler
Song Title: The Rose
Writer(s): MCBROOM, AMANDA 

Some say love it is a river
That drowns the tender reed
Some say love it is a razor
That leaves your soul to bleed

Some say love it is a hunger
An endless aching need
I say love it is a flower
And you it's only seed

It's the heart afraid of breaking
That never learns to dance
It's the dream afraid of waking that never takes the chance
It's the one who won't be taken
Who cannot seem to give
And the soul afraid of dying that never learns to live

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long
And you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong
Just remember in the winter far beneath the bitter snows
Lies the seed
That with the sun's love
In the spring
Becomes the rose


----------



## Tink (10 June 2012)

So sorry to hear about your dog, Pager.
What sort of dog is he?
I have a friend going through similar with her 16yo Kelpie.

I think all pet owners know how you are feeling and what you are going through 
I lost my cat in April, and in hindsight waited longer than I should have.
Easy to say, harder to do.

Sorry to hear about your cat too, Matty.


----------



## johenmo (10 June 2012)

For those who aren't animal lovers this must seem a strange thread.  But we've had pets for decades (1 yr in 30 without) even carting them overseas, and back.  We've lost a few along the way.  With cats and a dog and guinea pigs atm we're kept busy.  we had to have one GP put down because he had a problem with his teeth, preventing him from eating.  I ended up looking after them when the kids got too old & I couldn't believe how sad I was - I couldn't stay in the room.  Coming off a farm I couldn't believe how sentimental I am to our pets.

Pets choose you - my cat Thomas is the first to be mine 15 yrs after the last one bonded with me.  Though I love all our cats (4 atm).  Never had to buy a dog or cat.  The bond one gets is hard for non-believers to understand.  But he follows me around & when I go away for work, he will run up and stand and put his paws either side of the face and rub and smooch.  Kids call us crazy cat woman & crazy cat man.

To those who have recently lost a pet, sorry to hear of it.  You know when it's right for a new one.
Cheers


----------



## Pager (10 June 2012)

Tink said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog, Pager.
> What sort of dog is he?
> I have a friend going through similar with her 16yo Kelpie.
> 
> ...




He’s a Fox Terrier Cross, today he’s a bit brighter, wanted to eat and has also been cleaning himself so he’s hanging in there, Vet did say he would have good days and bad days, but each time the bad days are worse and he’s also over due from what the Vet expected him to live.

As long as he’s eating that’s a good sign but we know its any day that he will have to go, don’t want him to go but don’t want him to suffer.

Thanks for all the nice reply’s, it does help, just posting what im going through to people I only know by a username and who are strangers to me really apart from our shared interest in trading has helped me come to terms with what’s happening, long may this thread keep going for each time a member who has that special bond with there pet, loses there friend, maybe just posting is a tribute to the unsung friends who in there own way have helped us with our trading, many the time I have been reassured just by Alfies presence in my home office during the trading day, he just looks up as if to say im here if you need me.


----------



## matty77 (10 June 2012)

I would agree with everything you are saying, I didnt realise it was possible to form such a close bond to a pet but we did have. Maybe something I didnt realise until he passed away. 

You know he was part of the family, and it was a family member dying so was a difficult loss! And yes I bet that does seem strange to people that dont have pets.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Julia (10 June 2012)

I think perhaps the other factor in why we feel such loss when our pets die is that they have for all their lives been completely dependent on us.  It's totally illogical, but there's possibly some part of us which feels that we've failed them when they die.
I don't know.  I do know the loss of my dogs has always affected me far more than the deaths of any of the human beings I've been close to.


----------



## sails (10 June 2012)

Pager, it is a painful time and yet a time to still spend with your dog.  Enjoy the time you still have with him...

We have had our share of animals over the years and still remember the tears and grief when they departed this life.  The last one I held as he was given the final injection and it was something I will never forget.  The vet let me leave by their back door rather than face the eyes of those still in the waiting room, however, someone walked past and their look of compassion showed that they realised I had just lost a  much loved pet. 

I think you have to have loved and cared for an animal to understand that the grief is very real.


----------



## Miss Hale (11 June 2012)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Scotch Matty. He looked like he was a great cat (we had a white cat like that once with the very unimaginative name of Snowy).



Julia said:


> I think perhaps the other factor in why we feel such loss when our pets die is that they have for all their lives been completely dependent on us.  It's totally illogical, but there's possibly some part of us which feels that we've failed them when they die.
> I don't know.  I do know the loss of my dogs has always affected me far more than the deaths of any of the human beings I've been close to.




I think that's true.  Up until that point we have been able to do everything to look after them and we inevitably feel like we've let them down when the end comes.  As I get older though I find I am coming to terms a lot better with death being a part of life and I think the loss of various pets over the years has helped me to learn that lesson.


----------



## wooly1 (11 June 2012)

I don't post very often on this forum, but found I was very touched by some of the sentiments expressed here as we had to make the decision to to put our Jack Russell cross breed down this weekend.
He was 15, maybe 16 or 17, not sure as we inherited him from the wife's father.
He was still quite lively up until 3 or 4 months but kept getting some kind abscess forming in his jaw muscles so eating was a real task for him. The vet could treat it for a while then it would recur until the point we had to feed him with a syringe of soppy food.
He lost so much weight and was clearly not enjoying life, so we thought it best to let him go while he still had some dignity.

We buried him under a tree on one of his favourite walks where we also buried 2 of our other dogs that he grew up with, so the 3 little mates are reunited again and sleeping peacefully together.

R.I.P Richard Cranium.


----------



## CanOz (11 June 2012)

To all those who have lost their best mates, please accept my respects...this is a great thread and I think of every animal I've lost when I read through here. What a fitting tribute to them this is.

Certainly something we all have in common and its so great to hear how you all have treated your pets. With two young cats now, I hope they will live happily in good health for a number of years yet before we again must mourn the lost of our dear mates.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Pager (12 June 2012)

Alfie went peacefully this morning, very sad but relieved its over for him.

Thanks for all the memories and happiness he brought me and my family and thanks to all the kind words from the forum.

RIP


----------



## Julia (12 June 2012)

Wooly, 







> R.I.P Richard Cranium.



Thinking of you, and along with you Pager today.

Nothing will take away that awful sense of loss, the presence no longer there when you come home or wake up in the morning.
But always remember how much love you gave and received, and the good life your dogs enjoyed with you.
All they ask is to be with you.  Yet they offer so much more in return.

All the best
Julia


----------



## nomore4s (12 June 2012)

Condolences to both Pager and Wooly1 for the loss of your great pets and mates.


----------



## MrBurns (12 June 2012)

nomore4s said:


> Condolences to both Pager and Wooly1 for the loss of your great pets and mates.




+1   .


----------



## kincella (12 June 2012)

you may be interested in an online Pet Morial, its free, you are allowed 5 photos, and numerous tributes, comments, songs etc...if you want more you pay $50 for a lifetime, unlimited photos, videos etc

your friends can visit and offer tributes
http://www.imorialpets.com/

condolences to all the pets


----------



## sails (12 June 2012)

Pager and Wooly1 - it is a painful time and I can only offer sincere condolences.  Having lost pets, I know it is an intensely painful time.  Even hearing about your such recent losses brings back memories of the sadness.  Take care and enjoy the wonderful memories...


----------



## MrBurns (12 June 2012)

wooly1 said:


> R.I.P Richard Cranium.




Wooly, do you mind if I ask why you called your pet Richard Cranium ? which we all know means d*** head ???


----------



## wooly1 (12 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Wooly, do you mind if I ask why you called your pet Richard Cranium ? which we all know means d*** head ???




No, not at all, it is attributed to the wife's late father from whom we inherited Richard and reflects his sense of humour so we let the dog run with the name.
Used to get some funny looks from the local council people when I went to pay his registration papers, the vet staff laughed as well but they all seemed to like old Richard.


----------



## MrBurns (12 June 2012)

wooly1 said:


> No, not at all, it is attributed to the wife's late father from whom we inherited Richard and reflects his sense of humour so we let the dog run with the name.
> Used to get some funny looks from the local council people when I went to pay his registration papers, the vet staff laughed as well but they all seemed to like old Richard.




Fair enough, just curious, I bet he would have gone for your ankles if he knew what it meant.


----------



## Miss Hale (13 June 2012)

Condolences Pager and Wooly, your much loved furry friends will be missed.


----------



## wooly1 (13 June 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Condolences Pager and Wooly, your much loved furry friends will be missed.




Thank you for your sentiment. Yes he is missed, he was always a quite dog but the house seems even quieter now, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tink (28 October 2012)

I cant believe I am writing this -- my little pomeranian (10 Years old) died suddenly on Friday, heart problems.
We are heartbroken and still in shock.

RIP my little friend
You have given us so much happiness.
Bright and bubbly, mischievous bundle of joy.
Taken too soon.
We miss you.

2002-2012


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2012)

Tink said:


> I cant believe I am writing this -- my little pomeranian (10 Years old) died suddenly on Friday, heart problems.
> We are heartbroken and still in shock.
> 
> RIP my little friend
> ...




So sorry Tink........


----------



## moXJO (28 October 2012)

Sorry to hear tink.


----------



## CanOz (28 October 2012)

That's sad Tink, what was his/her name?


----------



## Julia (28 October 2012)

Oh, Tink, I'm so very sorry.  I know how much you loved that little dog.  I remember you talking about how he and your cat were such great companions.

It's just a dreadful shock when a pet dies suddenly.  (I've lost two suddenly at just six years of age.)

Words are of little comfort.   I'm very much thinking of you.
Julia


----------



## Miss Hale (28 October 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your little dog Tink.


----------



## DocK (28 October 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Tink.  Condolences


----------



## gav (28 October 2012)

So sorry to hear that Tink.  

Best wishes.


----------



## sails (28 October 2012)

It is so very painful to lose a beloved pet.  
Take care, Tink, and you will have some wonderful memories to cherish...


----------



## Tink (30 October 2012)

Thanks very much for the kind comments. 
Its always hard losing a pet we love.

Weep not for me though I am gone
Into that gentle night
Grieve if you will, but not for long
Upon my soul's sweet flight.
I am at peace, my soul's at rest
There is no need for tears.
For with your love I was so blessed
For all those many years.
There is no pain, I suffer not,
The fear now all is gone.
Put now these things out of your thoughts,
In your memory I live on.
Remember not my fight for breath
Remember not the strife
Please do not dwell upon my death,
But celebrate my life.


----------



## matty77 (31 October 2012)

Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## Tink (5 November 2012)

I know the animal lovers would know how I have been feeling this week..
We set up a little grave site near our cat we lost 6 mths ago

You no longer greet me,
As I walk through the door. 
You're not there to make me smile, 
To make me laugh anymore. 
Life seems quiet without you, 
You were far more than a pet. 
You were a family member, a friend
. . . a loving soul I'll never forget. 
It will take time to heal - 
For the silence to go away. 
I still listen for you, 
And miss you every day. 
You were such a great companion, 
Constant, loyal and true. 
My heart will always wear, 
the pawprints left by you.


----------



## nulla nulla (24 November 2012)

Vale "Bluey" (not his real name). He liked to use a pseudonym when he went on the internet to tweet or post on the stock forums to protect his anonymity.

"Bluey" arrived when only 8-10 weeks old as a pet for my then 10 year old daughter. Interest in budgies faded quickly and the role of carer was flick passed to dad. So began a 10 year relationship between a bloke and his budgie. Cleaning his cage, changing his seed & water and trying to teach him to swear. For 10 years "Bluey" stubbornly refused to learn one solitary word, being content to whistle and chirp to the kettle, passing wild birds and the calcium bell hanging in his cage. When we had company "Bluey" would chirp and whistle like has was joining in the conversation.

His stock picking was uncanny. A well aimed turd from the top perch onto the stock lists that lined his cage, two (2) chirps for a buy, three (3) chirps for a sell and screeching if I got it wrong. After a short illness "Bluey" passed away on Thursday morning shortly after the market opened. I dunno how I will pick stocks now.


----------



## Julia (24 November 2012)

That could be the best avian obituary I've ever read.
So sorry for his passing, nulla nulla.

I have an uncle in his late 80's whose only pleasure in life is now his beloved budgie.

I guess the depth of our relationship with our pets is the pure and uncomplicated nature of their love and companionship.


----------



## MrBurns (24 November 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Vale "Bluey" (not his real name). ]




Sorry to hear that nulla nulla, my sister has had seveal die, they are so fragile they go so quick when they go.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Vale "Bluey" (not his real name).



Very sad. Sounds like he was a great companion. Condolences.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> "Bluey" arrived when only 8-10 weeks old as a pet for my then 10 year old daughter. Interest in budgies faded quickly and the role of carer was flick passed to dad. So began a 10 year relationship between a bloke and his budgie. Cleaning his cage, changing his seed & water and trying to teach him to swear. For 10 years "Bluey" stubbornly refused to learn one solitary word, being content to whistle and chirp to the kettle, passing wild birds and the calcium bell hanging in his cage. When we had company "Bluey" would chirp and whistle like has was joining in the conversation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49736




Gotta love kids and their pets. I've seen off a few different pets over the years, and it's always sad seeing them go. 
I'm currently trying to tame a budgie with some slow progress, funny little bugger as well. I think he is pretty old though and might not have been that well looked after prior.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 November 2012)

Julia said:


> That could be the best avian obituary I've ever read.
> So sorry for his passing, nulla nulla.
> 
> I have an uncle in his late 80's whose only pleasure in life is now his beloved budgie.
> ...






MrBurns said:


> Sorry to hear that nulla nulla, my sister has had seveal die, they are so fragile they go so quick when they go.






kennas said:


> Very sad. Sounds like he was a great companion. Condolences.






moXJO said:


> Gotta love kids and their pets. I've seen off a few different pets over the years, and it's always sad seeing them go.
> I'm currently trying to tame a budgie with some slow progress, funny little bugger as well. I think he is pretty old though and might not have been that well looked after prior.




Thankyou for the kind words. It is one of the worst aspect of having pets. They only have a short life span compared to our own and eventualy you have to deal with the greif of their loss.


----------



## Tink (26 November 2012)

Very true Nulla Nulla.
Sorry to hear about your little budgie.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 November 2012)

Sorry to hear about Bluey nulla bulla.  We've had a few budgies over the years and they are great companions


----------

